# Wolf dogs may have eaten woman's body



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone see this story today?
CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
Unbelieveable anyone can get to this point. Made me sick!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

This is sad!  I've never worked with animal hoarders before, but I have worked with hoarders. Unless they are committed to the process of change and working with a professional, it's nearly impossible to make progress. 

It's sad for both the people and the animals involved... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's weird that the news is so focused on how the woman's body was eaten. Of course her body was eaten, her animals were starving, and lots of them starved to death. If you died in a room of cats they'd eventually eat you too.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe this is a morbid comment, but if something were to happen to me and the Hooligans could survive by consuming my dead body, I would hope and pray they would.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

If I was dying in a room full of cats id eat them.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Under those conditions she was food.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

volcano said:


> If I was dying in a room full of cats id eat them.


Died, not dying .

What I don't understand is how this woman didn't have a lifetime ban from owning animals. She was convicted of animal abuse about 7 times.

Convicted Animal Abuser Devoured by Own Dogs | Life With Dogs

I think all the other articles that say "Woman eaten by wolfdogs" are just trying to sensationalize what happened and make people hate wolfdogs. What's sad is that from the pictures and videos I've seen of her dogs, *none* are wolfdogs.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Ironic.....she spent her life starving animals and then got eaten by them.....some would call that justice.....


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> What I don't understand is how this woman didn't have a lifetime ban from owning animals. She was convicted of animal abuse about 7 times.


I'm trying to figure that one out too? Granted people who hoard, if they don't get the right treatment, can completely fill a home that had been emptied with new stuff in no time. I've heard that animal control has special programs in place to deal with animal hoarders? Though I don't know much more about that.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I think volcano is saying if the tables were turned he would do the same thing the dogs did.
Dying from hunger eat what's available. 
What a horrible sad story...


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Should not be abusing wolves and wolf hybrids then should she...sorry to sound harsh but I believe wolves belong and are happiest in the wild. Yes I know our dogs descended from wolves but really. This woman was abusing them and I hope every other wolf/hybrid owner reads this and realizes their wolves would not hesitate to gobble them up if needed. Makes me sick...not the fact that they ate her but that she kept them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I see this as sad as well. Every day we come into contact with people who would probably wonder where we are, how we are doing. Here you have a woman so addicted to what? the dogs? the owning of dogs?  the keeping of dogs? That she has alienated everyone in her life, and is completely engulfed in her addiction/illness. 

It seems like more and more people are falling into hoarding and animal hoarding. She was convicted 7 times. Something is broken in the system.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

GSxOwner said:


> Should not be abusing wolves and wolf hybrids then should she...sorry to sound harsh but I believe wolves belong and are happiest in the wild. Yes I know our dogs descended from wolves but really. This woman was abusing them and I hope every other wolf/hybrid owner reads this and realizes their wolves would not hesitate to gobble them up if needed. Makes me sick...not the fact that they ate her but that she kept them.


They aren't wolves or wolfdogs. They are a bunch of husky/germanshepherd/northern breed mixes. _Dogs_ did this.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

selzer said:


> I see this as sad as well. Every day we come into contact with people who would probably wonder where we are, how we are doing. Here you have a woman so addicted to what? the dogs? the owning of dogs? the keeping of dogs? That she has alienated everyone in her life, and is completely engulfed in her addiction/illness.
> 
> It seems like more and more people are falling into hoarding and animal hoarding. She was convicted 7 times. Something is broken in the system.


Yeah hoarding is just awful! It's related to obsessive compulsive disorders, and comes with a huge dose of social isolation. This woman was suffering as much as those dogs... To the point where she died at 67 in her home, and was likely eaten by her dogs, and no one noticed until long enough for them to not be able to recover anything but her skull and jaw bone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> They aren't wolves or wolfdogs. They are a bunch of husky/germanshepherd/northern breed mixes. _Dogs_ did this.


Every site I have read says wolf hybrids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

GSxOwner said:


> Every site I have read says wolf hybrids.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My mistake, the woman I know in the wolfdog community who went to confirm if these were actually wolfdogs has said that a few are wolfdogs but nearly all of them are just husky mixes. I still think it's wrong to say that wolfdogs did this if there were just a few actual wolfdogs who are only low contents. The personality of a low content wolfdog is very doglike and is equivalent to a scaredy-cat husky.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

What's sad is that because the media labeled them all wolfdogs when they are nearly all huskies, they are having trouble getting donations to pay for the obscene vet bills. And for a such a hot topic newstory that involves animals(especially puppies) this is unusual.

It seems that the people who would have donated if they knew they were dogs don't want to donate to saving 'vicious wolfdogs'. I bet if the media had said "Cute fuzzy husky dogs and puppies starved by animal abuser/hoarder" they would have been overflowing with donations and adoption applications.


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Very sad,glad its over.*

I grew up with GSD and now I have a Siberian Husky. I love both breeds.

It is sad that these Hybrid Dogs had to live in those conditions.

It is a blessing that it is over and the abuser died! May sound cruel but like one of the Husky Rescue volunteers said, it would not stop until the woman died!

Ciao Roberto


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a recent post from the wolfdog lady who is trying to save these dogs.

*"Yesterday was something I'll never forget for many reasons. We arrived at the shelter and met 11 beautiful dogs. Four confirmed pregnant females, and one who aborted puppies. They all had a look of defeat and exhaustion on their faces. They had given up on happiness. Then we were directed to the sight up on the mountain..a sight I will never forget. Garbage everywhere, poop and pee, and did I mention rotting garbage everywhere?? We were shown a wire cot with no mattress or padding, only a tiny dirt covered pillow that the woman slept on. She slept in the elements. She had no shelter at all. No running water, no electricity. She died on the cot. There were dead chained dogs, decomposed dogs, jaw bones, and skeletons of dogs. The kennels were full of dirt and poop and falling in. It was surrounded by deep deep woods. Dogs running loose everywhere. We tried to ace some. We had success, but the volunteers on sight were absolutely nutty. They defended the woman who did this. They got angry with us when we told them she was mentally ill. They gendered us from doing or job and thought they could do better so they kept being very rude to us. Although these animals have been running at large for two weeks so there methods obviously aren't working. Anyway, they released one we caught, chased off the one we aced, and told us we needed to leave by 3:30 because people began shooting at the dogs in the afternoons...we all got our vehicles very stuck for around two hours. Then when we get back to the shelter they tell us they can't release any of the dogs because they need a health certificate to travel across state lines. We were livid. We weren't leaving without dogs. They knew for a week I would be there with help yesterday and they did not get it done. So we finally get the dogs loaded after fighting and getting peed and pooped on and snapped at. But the worst part is that the dogs not captured are to be shot starting Monday and we left two pregnant females and 9 more animals behind. It was a long long day. "
*


----------

